# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Tukholma: Lidingöbanan pelastettu

## JE

Perinteikäs, Lidingön saaren eteläosissa kulkeva pikaraitiolinja on säästynyt lakkautusuhalta. Linjan kohtalo on ollut lakkautusuhan alla useamman vuoden, koska Tukholmasta saarelle johtavan raitiotiesillan epäiltiin olevan huonossa kunnossa. Sillan kunnossapito on Lidingön kaupungin vastuulla, ja mm. maltillinen kokoomuspuolue ehdottikin siltakeskustelun ollessa kuumimmillaan liikenteen korvaamista linja-autoilla. Tutkimukset ovat kuitenkin osoittaneet sillan olevan edelleen käyttökuntoinen, eikä lakkautuksesta enää käydä keskustelua.

Uutinen sillasta: Tåg-Nytt (Svenska Järnvägsklubben)

Tukholman seudun muille radoille hankitut A32-nivelvaunut eivät sovellu Lidingöhön, joten jos 1940-luvun A30/B30-vaunut aiotaan korvata, SL:n, seudun joukkoliikenneviranomaisen on löydettävä Lidingötä varten uusi vaunutyyppi.

Viime vuosien keskustelu ei ole ensimmäinen kerta, kun radan tulevaisuus on vaakalaudalla. Alun perin Lidingön rautatiellä oli myös tavaraliikennettä, mutta se lakkautettiin ja yhteydestä valtion rataverkkoon luovuttiin 1980-luvun alussa. Radan raitiovaunuilla hoidettu henkilöliikenne säästyi silloin pitkälti Lidingön saaren metrolinjaprojektin hylkäämisestä johtuen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tukholman seudun muille radoille hankitut A32-nivelvaunut eivät sovellu Lidingöhön, joten jos 1940-luvun A30/B30-vaunut aiotaan korvata, SL:n, seudun joukkoliikenneviranomaisen on löydettävä Lidingötä varten uusi vaunutyyppi.


Miksi eivät sovi?

Antero

----------


## Albert

Tässä yli vuoden vanhassa Swetramway Forum -ketjussa diskuteerataan tästä asiasta. Lisäksi jossain mainittiin ongelmana raideyhteyden puuttuminen muusta verkosta Lidingön radalle.

----------


## JE

Pahin todellinen ongelma liittyy vaunujen kapasiteettiin. Eli vuoroihin tarvittaisiin 2 A32-vaunua, ja sellainen juna taas ei mahdu pysäkille, ja jos joka vuoroa kohden hankkisi 2 A32:ta, varikon tilat loppuisivat kesken.

On tietysti olemassa sekin riski, että sillan osoittauduttua toimivaksi yritetään vaunukysymyksestä tehdä argumenttia rataa vastaan. Väittäisin silti että monikin esim. noin 35-metriä pitkä vaunutyyppi olisi linjan matkustajavirroille riittävä. Radan kulunvalvonta on erilainen kuin Nockebybananilla ja Tvärbananilla, joten puheet yhteyden puuttumisesta ovat ennemmin viihteellisiä kuin teknillisiä kysymyksiä.

Sen sijaan kenties kannattaisi harkita yhteistä vaunutyyppiä Djurgårdenin linjan kanssa. Sen pidennystä rautatieasemalle on suunniteltu vuosia, mutta A32 todettiin liian massiiviseksi vaunuksi kääntyilemään sujuvasti Sergelin torilla. Raideyhteys keskustasta Värtanin-Ropstenin alueelle on ajoittain ollut esillä, joten hyödyt yhteensopivuudesta voisivat olla aivan todelliset. A32:ta kapeampi vaunuleveys (esim. 2,4 m 2,65 m sijaan) olisi edullinen sekä keskustalinjan että Lidingön kannalta, koska Lidingön varikko Agassa vaatisi muutostöitä, jos joka raide tahdottaisiin soveltuvaksi leveille vaunuille.

----------


## Antero Alku

Tuntuu vähän keksityltä. Nykyinen vaunutuotanto on sekä runsasta että modulaarista. Ei muuta kuin "kauppaan" pyytämään tarjouksia 35 metrin vaunuista samalla istuma/seisomapaikkamäärällä kuin nykykalusto. Ei uuden kaluston ylläpito ole kuitenkaan missään tapauksessa kalliimpaa kuin nykyisen, joka myös on eri kalustoa kuin A32:t.

Käytetyt eivät tietenkään kelpaa, mutta Berliinistä saisi erittäin edullisesti runsas 10-vuotta sitten modernisoituja Tatroja. OK, korkea lattia, mutta matkustuskokemuksen perusteella muuten erinomaista vaunustoa.

Antero

----------


## JE

Keksittyhän koko ongelma onkin. Jos SL:llä on halukkuutta kehittää linjan palvelua, uudet vaunut ovat varmasti ajankohtaisia viimeistään 2010-luvulla. Tyyppi on ehkä toinen kuin A32, mutta se on siis ongelma vain jos sen halutaan olevan ongelma.

Ratkaisevaa on kuitenkin, että siltakysymyksen vuoksi SL oli olettanut linjan tulevaisuuden olevan lyhyt. Tämän vuoksi viranomainen on budjetoinut ainoastaan Nockebyn, ei Lidingön kaluston vaihtamisen, vuosille 2008-2009. Jos siltakysymys ei olisi sotkenut kuvioita, Lidingön vaunuhankinta saattaisi hyvin olla jo hoidossa, tässä tarkoituksessa SL testasi Lidingössä jo 1990-luvulla mm. oslolaista nivelvaunua.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Suur-Tukholman raideliikennevyyhti on ollut pitkään huomattavan kirjava ja jopa sekavakin. Selkeimmät kokonaisuudet muodustuvat T-bananista ja Pendeltågetista (metro ja lähijuna). Koska raskaalla raideliikenteellä ei ole mahdollista palvella kaikkia alueita, osa raideliikenteestä joudutaan hoitamaan muunlaiselta pohjalta.
Nykyisenlainen hyvin kirjava "oheisraideliikenne" on varmasti harrastuksellisesti mielenkiintoista, mutta kokonaistaloudellisesti ja hahmotettavuudeltaan sangen kyseenalaista. Varmasti olisi tarkoituksenmukaista, että kevyemmät esikaupunkiradat muodostaisivat mahdollisimman yhtenäisen kokonaisuuden, jossa Tvärbananin olisi edullista toimia yhdistätävänä linkkinä. Lidingön raideyhteyden muuttaminen tähän filosofiaan kuuluvaksi varmasti vaatisi voimakkaita investointeja, mutta mikäli radalla halutaan hoitaa liikennettä tulevaisuudessakin, investointeihin on ryhdyttävä joka tapauksessa. Tähän asti on vain pelattu aikaa.
Tukholmassa on keskusteltu myös kaupunkiraitioteiden uudesta tulemisesta, jonka yhtenä vaiheena on nähtävä koko Djurgårdslinjen, vaikka se virallisesti museoradan statuksella elääkin. En pidä mitenkään mahdottomuutena, etteikö Tukholmaan joskus luotaisi uudelleen kaupunkiraitioteitä - ajatusta vauhdittanee pettymykset Stombuss-verkostoon - epäonnistuneen runkobussiverkon tilalle on hyvä lähteä markkinoimaan toimivaa ja houkuttelevaa raitiotietä. Kaupunkiraitiotien ei välttämättä ole järkevää perustua täysin samaan standardiin kuin pikaraitioteiden. Raideleveys 1435 mm ja sama ajojännite toki on viisasta valita esim. yhteisen keskuskorjaamon yms. infrastruktuurien takia. Tässä vaiheessa on mahdollista vielä miettiä, muutetaanko Lidingön raideyhteys osaksi kaupunkiratikkaverkkoa vai Tvärbanan-pohjaisen esikaupunkiraitiotien jatkoksi. Saltsjön rata käsittääkseni on myös suunnitelmissa sulauttaa esikaupunkiratikkaverkostoon. Roslagenin verkosto säilynee hyvin kauan omana erikoisena järjestelmänään kapeine raideleveyksineen.

----------


## JE

Saltsjöbananin muutos on muistaakseni jopa budjetoitu, vaikka varma en ole. Sen suhteen ollaan epäileväisiä lähinnä siksi, koska kaikki laiturit olisi madallettava nykyisestä, ja toisaalta koska nykyinen metropohjainenkin kalusto kuitenkin toimii ihan hyvin.

Tvärbanan on tietysti hyvä pohja mille hyvänsä tulevalle kokonaisuudelle, mutta Lidingön radan yhteensovittaminen sen kanssa ei missään nimessä ole ensimmäinen prioriteetti. Pohjoisessa Tvärbanania jatketaan ensi sijassa Rinkebyn-Kistan ja/tai Solnan/Sundbybergin suuntaan, eikä Ropsten ole tällä erää ajankohtainen päätepysäkki. Lidingöbanan voidaan tietysti hyvinkin integroida yhtenäiseen järjestelmään jossakin vaiheessa. Vastaukseni liittyivät kuitenkin pitkälti vaunutyyppikysymykseen, ja siinä vaiheessa kun Tvärbanan olisi Lidingöhön yhdistettävissä, Tukholma olisi jo joka tapauksessa joutunut valitsemaan uuden vaunutyypin, sen verran vuosia kaavailujen toteutuminen vaatii. Tukholman kaupungissa poliittinen ilmasto on raitiotien osalta lähinnä neutraali - tiettyihin projekteihin suhtaudutaan maltillisen myönteisesti, mutta toteutetusta metroon ja busseihin pohjautuvasta ajattelusta ei silti olla pohjimmiltaan valmiita luopumaan. Jos keskustaraitiotie toteutuisi, todennäköisimmät kandidaatit ensi vaiheessa olisivat stombusslinje 4, Djurgårdslinjen keskustaan jatkettuna sekä Frihamnenin/Värtanin alueen keskustaan yhdistävä linja (johon liittyisi raideyhteys Lidingöhön).

Roslagsbananin tulevaisuus lienee turvattu ainakin jossain laajuudessa. 2000-luvullakin on esitetty suunnitelmia normaaliraiteisesta rautatiestä Roslagenin alueelle, mutta kokonaan se ei nykyistä järjestelmää voisi ikinä korvata. Toisaalta on esiintynyt suunnitelmia myös Roslagsbananin jatkosta tunnelissa Tukholman halki päärautatieasemalle.

----------


## JT

> Tvärbanan on tietysti hyvä pohja mille hyvänsä tulevalle kokonaisuudelle, mutta Lidingön radan yhteensovittaminen sen kanssa ei missään nimessä ole ensimmäinen prioriteetti. Pohjoisessa Tvärbanania jatketaan ensi sijassa Rinkebyn-Kistan ja/tai Solnan/Sundbybergin suuntaan, eikä Ropsten ole tällä erää ajankohtainen päätepysäkki. Lidingöbanan voidaan tietysti hyvinkin integroida yhtenäiseen järjestelmään jossakin vaiheessa. Vastaukseni liittyivät kuitenkin pitkälti vaunutyyppikysymykseen, ja siinä vaiheessa kun Tvärbanan olisi Lidingöhön yhdistettävissä, Tukholma olisi jo joka tapauksessa joutunut valitsemaan uuden vaunutyypin, sen verran vuosia kaavailujen toteutuminen vaatii.


Itse olen kehitellyt (itselleni) sellaista versiota, jossa Tvärbanan jatkuisi molemmissa päissä. Idässä Nackaan ja Alvikista Solnaan, josta Karolinska sjukhusetin, Teknillisen korkeakoulun ja Östra Stationin kautta Ropstenille tai esim. Gärdetille, mutta kuitenkin niin että raitiotie olisi yhteydessä Lidingön linjoihin. Näin Lidingöstä saisi sujuvan yhteyden Sthlm Östraan ja "TKK":lle. Nykyisellään Ropstenista Östra stationille pääsee vain ma-pe linjalla 73 tai sitten vaihtaen Karlaplanilla T-banasta 4:ään. Eli Lidingöstä joutuu kulkemaan jopa kolmella kulkuvälineellä Östra stationille. Muita tärkeitä uusia yhteyksiä tulisi väleille Tekniska högskolan - Solna, Karolinska sjukhuset - Solna ja Solna - Alvik.  

Tämän raidelinjan rinnalle olen suunnitellut "pikku-tvärbananin", joka kulkisi Älvsjön asemalta Årstabergin uudelle terminaalille, josta Liljeholmenin ja Hornstullin kautta stomlinje 4:n reitille, eli jatkuen Fridhemsplan - Odenplan - Östra station - Radiohuset/Gärdet.

Toinen minusta hyvä linjaus varsinaiselle Tvärbanalle voisi kulkea Alvikista Solnaan jatkuen Yliopiston suuntaan ja vaikka Danderydiin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tvärbananin työnimi oli aikanaan, kauan ennen toteuttamistaan "Hästsko" eli hevosenkenkä. Pikkasen vajaan ympyrän muotoisena se kartalla tosiaan näytti hevosenkengältä. Muistaakseni yhteys Ropstenin suunnalle oli suunnitelmissa johonkin asti, mutta mihin...? Se mitä Hästskosta tähän mennessä on saatu valmiiksi, on joka tapauksessa "vain alkupaukku".

----------


## JE

Nauhoitin TV:stä jo joskus 1990-luvun alussa ruotsalaisen dokumentin pikaraitioteistä. Siinä Tvärbanan (Hästsko) ulottui vielä Ropsteniin asti. Kaavailuasteellahan Ropsten on edelleen paperilla, mutta sen toteuttamisesta ei ole missään vaiheessa tehty siinä määrin konkreettisia suunnitelmia kuin Saltsjöbananin modifikaatiosta tai Kistan/Solnan jatkeista, jotka jo tekisivät verkostosta melkoisen.

----------


## JE

Lidingön vaunuhankinnan ongelmallisuudesta uutisoi äskettäin Lidingö Tidning. Arbetsgruppen Rädda Lidingöbanan esittelee nyt sivuillaan mm. Lidingö-sovitetun modifikaation A32-vaunusta, vähän siihen tapaan kuin Antero kirjoitti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Viime vuosien keskustelu ei ole ensimmäinen kerta, kun radan tulevaisuus on vaakalaudalla. Alun perin Lidingön rautatiellä oli myös tavaraliikennettä, mutta se lakkautettiin ja yhteydestä valtion rataverkkoon luovuttiin 1980-luvun alussa. Radan raitiovaunuilla hoidettu henkilöliikenne säästyi silloin pitkälti Lidingön saaren metrolinjaprojektin hylkäämisestä johtuen.


Millainen itsemääräämisoikeus Suur-Tukholman kunnilla on joukkoliikenteen suhteen? 

Olen ymmärtänyt, että joskus 1970-luvulla sunniteltiin metron jatkamista Lidingöhön ja eteenpäin Vaxhommiin, sekä Roslagsbananin ja Saltsjöbananin korvaamista metrolla ainakin osittain, mutta hankkeeet kuopattin koska näiden vanhojen ratojen varsien kunnat eivät metroa halunneet. 

Kenellä on viimeinen sana Suur-Tukholmassa näissä liikenne-infra-asioissa? Kunnalla, SL:llä, läänillä vai valtiolla? 

t. Rainer

----------


## antaeus

> Millainen itsemääräämisoikeus Suur-Tukholman kunnilla on joukkoliikenteen suhteen?


Julkinen liikenne on täysin Landstingin (Maakäräjät) asia. Kunnalla ei ole sen kannalta oikeuksia tai velvollisuuksia.
Mainitsemassasi tapauksissa paikallisissa kunnissa kansalaiset vastustivat projekteita ja se yleinen kansamielipide muutti Landstingin ja SL:n suunnitelmat. Nacka om tosin aina pyristellyt metroa vastaan ihan siitä syystä että 'silloin pitäisi rakentaa kerrostaloa, ja jopa vuokrataloja' ja sen varsin konservatiivisen kunnanjohdon mielestä metro ei sovi 'siihen idylliseen omakotitaloidylliin' jota Nackassa on.
Mutta SL laskeskelee että ennenmmin tai myöhemmin blå linjen tullaan jatkamaan itäisen Södermalmin läpi Hammarby Sjöstadin kautta Nackaan, pääteasemana ehkäpä Forum Nacka.
Mutta tällöin puhumme varmastikin 30 vuoden päästä.
Snabbspårvägen on rakennettu ihan Hammarbyn vuoksi ja sen poisottaminen metron vuoksi vaatii paljon poliittista rohkeutta...
Joskus (tai silloin tällöin) poliitikot ajavat virkamisten yli: näinhän oli esimerkiksi TUB3:n kanssa, SL ei halunnut rakentaa sitä jatketta joka sitten avattiin 1985 Sundbybergin kunnan läpi, se arvioi että Pendeltåg jolla jo oli asema kunnan keskellä olisi riittänyt, mutta poliitikot saivat asian läpi, joten nyt Ruotsin pienin kunta (alueeltaan, n 8 km2, n 30 000 asukasta) on Ruotsin  parhaan joukkoliikenteen 'omistaja', Sundbybergin asemalla pysähtyvät niin t-bana, Pendeltåg, Regionaltåg ja täältä pääsee Arlandaan Flygbussilla. Ja eipä saa unohtaa oikein monta tärkeää bussilinjaa jotka sitovat kunnan muihin kuntiin!

Ruotsin valtion osallistuminen kustannuksiin on aina riita-aihe: kun rakennettiin/rakennetaan Botniabanan Pohjoisruotsiin niin tukholmalaiset närästyivät koska tänne pääkaupunkiseudulle ei koskaan löydy rahaa kun on sellaisista projekteista kysy. Politiikkahan on usein aluepolitiikkaa ja kyseessäoleva hallitus haluaa että 'maalaiset' olevat tyytyväisiä koska vaalien alla on aina hyvä pystyä sanomaan että 'nyt olemme niin ahkerasti satsanneet Peräpitäjän hyvinvointiin'.
Mutta tulevan Citytunneln aiotaan rahoittaa suureksi osaa valtion varoilla, asemat ovat Landstingin asia.
Ja eipä se olekaan päivääkään liian aikaista kun tällä alueelle satsataan valtion kukkarosta: Tukholmassa asuu noin 20 % Ruotsin väestöstä mutta verotuloista on noin 40 % Tukholmasta peräisin.

Ja tuosta Botniabanasta: se näyttää olevan oikein kunnon verovarojen väärinkäyttämistä: edes elinkeinoelämä alueella ei pidä sitä 15 miljardin projektia tarpeellisena... Rekka-autot tulevat hurisemaan aivan kuin ennen  puu-lastiensa kanssa kun rata on valmis. Ja nyt puhutaan jo sen pidentämistä, mitähän tämä lopuksi tulee maksamaan....  :Confused:  *puuh*

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Tässä yli vuoden vanhassa Swetramway Forum -ketjussa diskuteerataan tästä asiasta. Lisäksi jossain mainittiin ongelmana raideyhteyden puuttuminen muusta verkosta Lidingön radalle.


Mutta ottia tuota, siellähän on vielä raideyhteys olemassa muuhun verkkoon. Se on vain asvaltin alla...  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta ottia tuota, siellähän on vielä raideyhteys olemassa muuhun verkkoon. Se on vain asvaltin alla...


Onko tosiaan. Muistelen viimeksi paikalla käydessäni seurailleeni entistä Lidingön sillalta lauttasatmaan johtaneen raiteen uraa. Ja todenneeni, että useista paikoin raide oli rikottu ja katkaistu. Sen lisäksi raide on monin paikoin ilmeisesti purkamattomana asfaltin alla, kuten aivan Lidingöbanan mantereen puoleisen päätepysäkin viereisellä aukiolla.

Antero

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Onko tosiaan. Muistelen viimeksi paikalla käydessäni seurailleeni entistä Lidingön sillalta lauttasatmaan johtaneen raiteen uraa. Ja todenneeni, että useista paikoin raide oli rikottu ja katkaistu. Sen lisäksi raide on monin paikoin ilmeisesti purkamattomana asfaltin alla, kuten aivan Lidingöbanan mantereen puoleisen päätepysäkin viereisellä aukiolla.


Voi olla että sitä on katkottukin sitten. Haastateltavani kertoi että olisi ehjänä olemassa, vedetty asvaltti vaan päälle.

Tässä kuitenkin kuva missä näkyy tuon yhteysraiteen vaihde Ropstenissa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Lueskelin äsken Wikipediasta hieman asiaa Lidingöbananista ja huomasin kuvan madridilaisesta Citadiksesta, ja että sen keulassa lukikin "Metro Ligero". Aiemmin en ollut hoksannut suurentaa kuvaa ja teksti oli jäänyt huomaamatta.

Lidingöbananhan on nyt sitten metro, kun siinä kerran niin on lukenut. Tällainen siis tulee mm. Etelä-Espooseen, Viikkiin ja lentokentälle?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Tämä on jo liki viikon vanha juttu Lidingö Tidning -lehdestä.

Lidingössä ollaan hyvin myönteisiä saaman Spårväg city jatkumaan myös sinne ja pidetään hyvin epäloogisena sitä, mikäli linjaa ei jatkettaisi. Lidingöllä on myös tarjota keskustan raitiotielinjoille varikkotilaa Dalénumista, joka varmasti olisi myös hankkeen muiden osapuolten mielestä houkuttelevaa. Lidingön kunnanhallituksen puheenjohtaja Paul Lindquist kertoo, että Spårväg citylle on ollut hankaluuksia löytää varikkoa lähialueelta. Mikäli varikko päätettäisiin sijoittaa Dalénumiin, saattaisi se tarkoittaa sitä, että myös keskustaratikan länsihaara avattaisiin jo aikaisintaan 2011.

Ja kun kerran päätökset Lidingöbananin kaluston uusimisesta alkaa olla käsillä ja linjan remontoinnistakin on ollut jo väläyttelyjä, ei varmaankaan ole pahaksi lyöttäytyä keskustalinjan kanssa yhteen.

----------


## Albert

Uusi raitiotie Tukholmaan 1.3.!
SSS-Forum: *Lidingöbanans sista dag som järnväg!*

----------


## STIB

> Uusi raitiotie Tukholmaan 1.3.!
> SSS-Forum: *Lidingöbanans sista dag som järnväg!*


Can I have a brief translation in English, please! 
(I can not understand any finnish, but even the swedish text is not explanatory enough). 
I visited the Lidingöbanan last September, I would like to know what is happening  :Wink:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Can I have a brief translation in English, please! 
> (I can not understand any finnish, but even the swedish text is not explanatory enough). 
> I visited the Lidingöbanan last September, I would like to know what is happening


Today, the 28th of February, the Lidingöbanan is railway last time. From the beginning of March, it's classified as a tramway. The rolling stock will consist of trams in the future too.

----------


## STIB

> Today, the 28th of February, the Lidingöbanan is railway last time. From the beginning of March, it's classified as a tramway.


Thank you!  :Very Happy: 
As a small reward - 3 pictures from the Lidingöbanan taken in early September 2008:

http://img73.imageshack.us/my.php?im...0906040ss7.jpg

http://img73.imageshack.us/my.php?im...0906042ii1.jpg

http://img73.imageshack.us/img73/5449/8m0906047yr6.jpg

----------


## JE

Tätä muodollista muutostahan on odotettu jo jonkin aikaa. Muu kuin raitiovaunuliikenne tällä aiemmalla rautatiellä päättyi jo vuonna 1982, ja radan viimeinen sähköveturi meni sekin romuksi pari vuotta sitten. Osaltaan muutos ennakoi myös (ei-museaalisten) raitioteiden paluuta Tukholman keskustaan, joiden suunnitelmien osana myös keskustaraitiotien ja Lidingöbananin yhdistäminen on ollut esillä.
Täysin yhteensopivaa muiden Tukholman seudun raitioteiden kanssa radasta ei kuitenkaan ole tulossa, käsittääkseni ainakin turvajärjestelmiin jää merkittäviä eroja.

----------


## kuukanko

> Lidingössä ollaan hyvin myönteisiä saaman Spårväg city jatkumaan myös sinne ja pidetään hyvin epäloogisena sitä, mikäli linjaa ei jatkettaisi.


SL ja Lidingö ovat nyt sopineet, että Lidingöbanan kunnostetaan ja yhdistetään Spårväg Cityyn. Samalla radalle tulee uudet vaunut. Koko homma maksaa miljardi kruunua.

Res och Trafikforumin uutinen

----------


## hmikko

Pistän tämän nyt vanhaan ketjuun, kun aihe tuntuu olevan täsmälleen oikea. Dagens nyheter kirjoittaa:




> Ny Lidingöbro kan kosta 700 miljoner
> 
> Gamla Lidingöbron är  just det  gammal. I sommar ska den rustas upp när SL renoverar Lidingöbanan. Men upprustningen blir oerhört dyr. Det kan sluta med att bron rivs och ersätts med en ny.


Eli sillan korjaaminen on osoittautunut oleellisesti ennakoitua kalliimmaksi ja päättäjien pitäisi nyt sittenkin päättää, korjataanko vai tehdäänkö uusi.

----------


## JE

Tämä siltasirkus toistuu säännöllisin väliajoin poliittisena kiistakapulana, ja nyt kun raitioteiden suhteen Tukholmassa selvästi on äänekkäitä mielipiteitä molempiin suuntiin, voi tästä tälläkin kertaa syntyä laajempikin keskustelu.

Linjan sulkeminen uudistustöiden vuoksi on nyt ajoitettu alkamaan kesäkuusta 2013, ilmeisesti samanaikaisesti kesäaikataulujen kanssa. Samalla perinteiset A30+B30-junat poistuvat ajosta lopullisesti tältä radalta. Liikennekatkon pituudeksi on tulossa noin vuosi tai enemmän, joten nyt olisi erinomainen tilaisuus ratkaista myös siltakysymys tavalla, joka mahdollistaa liikenteen kauas tulevaisuuteen.

----------


## Piirka

> Linjan sulkeminen uudistustöiden vuoksi on nyt ajoitettu alkamaan kesäkuusta 2013... Samalla perinteiset A30+B30-junat poistuvat ajosta lopullisesti tältä radalta.


Viimeinen liikennöintipäivä on juhannusaattona 21.6. ja valmista pitäisi tulla joulukuussa 2014. Edeltävänä sunnuntaina (16.6.) SL, Arriva ja Ruotsin ratikkaseura järkkäävät radalla jäähyväistapahtuman klo 11-16.

----------


## 339-DF

Täältä http://sll.se/upload/Trafikf%C3%B6rv...-Frihamnen.pdf on ladattavissa SL:n 16-sivuinen esite cityratikan ja Lidingöbanan yhdistämisestä uudella raitiolinjalla. Minusta silmiinpistävintä oli se, että naapurimaassa raitiotiehankkeen suunnittelupolku on tarkoin määritelty laissa. Meillähän suunnittelupolkua ei tiedä kukaan, ja eri toimijat tekevät eri hankkeissa kukakin vähän mitä sattuu. Laki sinänsä ei välttämättä vielä toisi todelliseen, toteutukseen tähtäävään suunnitteluun vauhtia, mutta ehkä se vähentäisi sitä turhaa puuhastelua, johon meillä nyt kulutetaan niin tavattoman paljon aikaa.

Tukholmassa näemmä on paloiteltu tämä yhdysratahanke kahteen osaan, joista ensin suunnitellaan ja kaiketi toteutetaankin, osuus keskustan radalta Frihamneniin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta silmiinpistävintä oli se, että naapurimaassa raitiotiehankkeen suunnittelupolku on tarkoin määritelty laissa. Meillähän suunnittelupolkua ei tiedä kukaan, ja eri toimijat tekevät eri hankkeissa kukakin vähän mitä sattuu.


Suomessa on EU:n mittakaavassa erikoinen tilanne siitä, että meillä ei ole lainsäädäntöä, joka koskee kaupunkiraideliikennettä. Meillä on vain rautateitä koskeva lainsäädäntö, jossa on EU:n direktiivien mukaan säädetty, etteivät lait koske kaupunkiraideliikennettä. Tilanne on kuitenkin muuttumassa. Eduskunnan oikeusasiamies antoi keväällä päätöksen, jossa se kehotti ministeriötä selvittämään sitä, että Helsingin metroa koskevaa lainsäädäntöä ei ole. Jo ennen EOA:n päätöstä ministeri Kyllönen asetti työryhmän samaa tarkoitusta varten.

Nykyiseen tilanteeseen on tultu siten, että kaupunkiraideliikennettä on ollut vain yhden kunnan, Helsingin kaupungin alueella. Aiemmin laki antoi kunnalle oikeuden asettaa järjestyssääntöjä, joilla oli lainvoima. Metrollakin oli oma sääntönsä. Mutta sitten kuntalaki muuttui, ja järjestyssäännöt poistuivat. Siitä lähtien metro ja ratikka ovat olleet vain kunnan sisäistä toimintaa, jota kunta on itse valvonut.

Tavallinen käytäntö EU:ssa on, että kaupunkiraideliikenteestä säädetään lailla. Osassa jäsenmaista rautateistä ja kaupunkiraideliikenteestä säädetään samalla lailla rautateiden kanssa, osassa erikseen. Kehittynein lainsäädäntö on Saksassa, jonka säädöksistä onkin tullut alan kansainvälinen standardi, kun teollisuus on ryhtynyt noudattamaan saksalaisia määräyksiä.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

Uudistetun Lidingöbananin koeajoissa on paljastanut vakavia puutteita opastinjärjestelmässä ja käyttöönotto lykkääntyy sen vuoksi. Tukholman läänin maakäräjien tiedote (ruotsiksi)

Dagens Nyheterissä SL:n toimitusjohtaja kertoo, että käyttöönotto on aikaisintaan syksyllä, koska osa opastinjärjestelmästä pitää hankkia kokonaan eri toimittajalta.

Ongelmallisen opastinjärjestelmän toimitti GE Transportation.

----------


## JE

Kiitos uutisoinnista. Harmillista että sinänsä verrattain yksinkertainen uudistustyö tällä tavoin on mutkistunut.

----------


## Resiina

Kuvallista päivitystä Lidingöbananilta 16.03.2016
Uusi vaunu Gåshaga Bryggan päässä

Uusi vaunu Ropstenin päässä

Lidingöbananin "yhdysraide" Ropstenissa

----------


## hmikko

Kiitos kuvaamisesta. Tältä etäisyydeltä harvakseltaan tilannetta havainnoidessa hauska nähdä, että Tukholman vanhojen paikallisratojen päivittäminen ja yhdenmukaistaminen etenee, vaikka paikalliset varmaan ovat tuskastuneet kaikenlaisiin viivytyksiin. Itselleni ei ole nytkään selvää, miksi Tvärbanania liikennöidään kahdessa osassa.

----------


## Ketorin

Sääli, että uudestakin sillasta suunnitellaan yksiraiteista.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Itselleni ei ole nytkään selvää, miksi Tvärbanania liikennöidään kahdessa osassa.


Uuden kulunvalvontajärjestelmän toimitus viivästyi eikä vanha ja uusi osio ole keskenään yhteensopivia. Tämän hetken tiedon mukaan linjojen yhteenkytkennän tulisi tapahtua syysliikenteen aloittaessa 2017.

----------

